# Kurt Vonnegut died!



## TinyMachines (Apr 12, 2007)

:-(


----------



## Uriah (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't know that I've mourned the death of a celebrity like this. This really hit me, Vonnegut has been so instrumental in my life. I'm very sad. 

Today a giant passed.


----------



## Rob (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, he's one of my favourite authors.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## TinyMachines (Apr 12, 2007)

he's my favorite author. he played a big role in my life too.


----------



## Stewart (Apr 12, 2007)

So it goes.


----------



## Pawn (Apr 12, 2007)

Stewart said:
			
		

> So it goes.


----------



## salad days (Apr 12, 2007)

One of my favorite people and author =(

I've always been jealous of one of my ex bf cus he got to meet Vonnegut.. now I will never get to meet him.


----------



## Itsaboysname (Apr 12, 2007)

Sirens of Titan totally changed my life. Vonnegut was a God.

I started today, the first thing I see this morning: Kurt Vonnegut is dead. I turned on the news and it's Imus Imus Imus, five seconds of the death of a literary genius, and back to the results of Anna Nicole's baby daddy test.

I've decided he gets a national day of mourning.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Apr 12, 2007)

I also heard it on the way to work this morning


----------



## salad days (Apr 12, 2007)

Itsaboysname said:
			
		

> Sirens of Titan totally changed my life. Vonnegut was a God.
> 
> I started today, the first thing I see this morning: Kurt Vonnegut is dead. I turned on the news and it's Imus Imus Imus, five seconds of the death of a literary genius, and back to the results of Anna Nicole's baby daddy test.
> 
> *I've decided he gets a national day of mourning.*



You and I both.

I'm so sick of the Anna's baby-daddy.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 12, 2007)

We should definitely build a gargantuan statue of Vonnegut that straddles San Francisco bay and can be seen from space. New Deal for the New Century.


----------



## TinyMachines (Apr 12, 2007)

yes, it could be like the modern colossus of rhodes!


----------



## Itsaboysname (Apr 12, 2007)

Who else has read Bluebeard?


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (Apr 16, 2007)

i read a bit of slaugher house five but he just seemed depressing, he loved repeating he was an old fart smoking his pall mall cigarettes.


----------



## still_flying (Apr 18, 2007)

Kurt was one of my very favorite authors. I've read Cat's Cradel almost 10 times.

It was weird though, because the same day I started doing a project in my English class on him, he died.


----------



## salad days (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope you do him justice in your project. =)


----------



## raymondstary (Apr 26, 2007)

Cat's Cradle is among my favorite books and Player Piano as well. I've yet to find Bluebeard at a used book store or on sale so I've not read it.


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, well - he wasn't going to write Beethoven's Ninth Symphony anyway.


----------

